# Can´t access the Web Configurator on my ZyXEL P-334WT



## drewby (May 20, 2005)

*Can´t access the Web Configurator on my ZyXEL P-334WT*

Hello to everybody!

I´m new to this forum, and was hoping somebody can help me install my newly acquired ZyXEL P-334WT wireless router, which I´m connecting to my PC through a ZyAIR G-100 card.

I installed the card successfully, was able to get the web configurator, and after some time going back and forth configuring the card and the router, was able to get a good connection. But I have been unable to connect to internet via wireless. 

Today, as I was configuring the LAN settings as suggested by a co-worker, I suddenly lost the connection with the configurator, and have not been able to access it again. The web address is 192.168.1.1, and I can´t access it even now that I am connected directly to my cable modem and have full internet connection (ping is unsuccessful).

So now I have two problems: 1) I can´t even configure the router. 2) If I´m ever able to access it again, I´ll still need to figure out what to do to get internet connection, but I ´ll worry about that later.

As you have probably guessed by now, I´m no computer techie, but I still hope I make sense!

Any help would be appreciated.

D


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, make a direct connection to the router and then do a "reset to factory defaults" on the router. You should be able to speak to it again, and you can start the configuration process from the beginning.


----------

